# Canada PR application help - NOC Code



## soumyakesh93 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi everyone! 
I am in the process of filling the Canada PR application and I have a query. Please help 

Below is a brief of my education and work profile in sequential order:

Bachelors in Engineering 
Job 1 (1 year 1 month) - Role: Procurement Engineer 
Job 2 (5 months) - Role: Purchase Officer
Masters in Supply Chain Management
Job 3 (1 year 5 months) - Role: Supply Chain Executive 

I found the following NOC Codes suiting my profile.
0113 (Minimum education is Bachelors or diploma in Management)
1215 (Minimum education is Secondary school)
1212 (Minimum education is Bachelors or diploma in Management) 

So, if I choose 0113 or 1212, would the work experience gained before my Masters (i.e. Job 1 and Job 2) be considered in the overall work experience (as my Bachelors is not in Management)?

Thanks in advance.


----------

